# What's up horse lovers!



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I know he's still not perfect, but he has come a long way. Hard work and determination pays off.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome to the HF! he sure is a pretty thing isnt he? have fun chatting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!! you have a really pretty horse  !


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome! your horse looks gorgeous


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you.









This was the horse I used to lease before I got Diamon. This picture I was getting ready for my halter class.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Pretty horse! 

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

